# Transmission issue... still under warranty, but...



## danxp (May 7, 2012)

hi...

great forum here... everyone here is so knowledgeable and helpful... tried to search for an answer, but couldn't find anything...

anyway, my dad has a 2009 maxima and it is still under warranty until tomorrow... his car stranded him on the highway and got the car towed to the dealer... he doesn't abuse it in anyway... the dealer said even though he's still under warranty, this particular incident is not covered...

the dealer said that something hit the underside that caused the damage and the prospective $600 transmission bill... this doesn't seem fair... my dad is a senior citizen and drives like one... and shouldn't things under the car have protection?

can anyone give advice on how to have nissan cover this item or at least partially cover it?

thanks all.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

First determine what is broken. If there is no external damage, then the warranty should apply.


----------



## danxp (May 7, 2012)

dealer said something hit the transmission case and cracked it... very unlucky.


----------



## danxp (May 7, 2012)

*UPDATE: Resolved!*

fyi...

i called the 800 customer service number and was assigned a case... they escalated it to a regional representative and after several phone calls back and forth... the representative authorized the work under warranty! nissan rules!

i didn't think we had a chance, but because we had 5 nissans/infinitis previously, they were able to reward our brand loyalty...

cheers.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad to hear that it worked out.


----------

